

Tech Startups Are About To Start Dropping Like Flies - JacobAldridge
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/12/20/series_a_crunch_tech_startups_are_about_to_start_dropping_like_flies.html

======
Banzai10
Brazilian investors used to invest a much smaller amount and assume much less
risk than the ones in US. Even with those big amounts and frequence in
investing I still believe that there are lots of interesting statups being
funded and some of them will succeed.

Also the "crunch" mentioned is nothing more than what is expected form
Startups, a very risky environment where 1 out of 100 or out of a 1000
survive.

If the investors don't think this way, they won't have so large portfolios to
spread their money in.

